# Fixing Rectilinear Xi Capacitor



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey all...
My tweeter was distorting on old vintage rectilinear Xi speaker and I think it is the capacitor that needs replacement. 
I have pulled out this capacitor from the speaker:


As a subsitute to this cap, will this Jantzen 8.2uF 400V Crosscap Capacitor work ?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=027-930


----------



## EG92B16A (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, that cap will work just fine. 
The standard Z cap is slightly better for not much more money if you can get it in that size.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, I am ordering it...
If I am correct, this cap is not polarized?


----------



## EG92B16A (Jul 29, 2011)

That's correct.

All crossover capacitors are non polarised.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Yup, simple as that. I think even a standard Jantzen capacitor would exceed the quality of an old cap like that. Is it bulging out of the other end or how did you identify it as the culprit?


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

The tweeter was crackling/distorting randomly. So, I assume it had something to do with the crossover.
Maybe I am wrong--I will see when I put the new cap in there. 
Otherwise, the tweeter is sealed and I don't know how it can be taken out. 
The speakers will be useless if the tweeter is blown...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Good luck, I hope the cap fixes it! A blown tweet would be a bummer.


----------

